# If anyone wants to use MSN to chat (any time)



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

I once had my MSN address posted here to chat with people. I have since removed it.

Unfortunately I have to leave MSN for the foreseeable future. Please accept my apologies -- I would like to chat with as many of you as I can/could have.

Sending well wishes and lots of love your way,
CuredOne


----------



## dan27 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just added you.


----------



## ank (Mar 18, 2008)

i added you! x ank


----------



## Tepsu (Oct 25, 2007)

Also added you


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

I added you too  . Anyway, I'm from Chile, so my english sucks a bit. Hope you can stand it LOL

Krisman-


----------



## Krisman (Apr 1, 2007)

BTW, my MSN is [email protected]

Anyone is welcomed 

Krisman-


----------

